# can no longer access shared folder on mapped drive?!



## shazzat (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have been trying to open the share folder on my external hard drive but when I click on the folder - I can see it listed under the mapped drive, I get the error -
An error occurred while reconnecting Z: to \\myDrive\share
Microsoft Windows Network: The network name cannot be found.

This connection has not been restored.
with an error code: 0x80070035. The network path was not found.


I then created another folder on the drive and this one I can access with no problems. My little sister was looking at photos last night on the drive and since then it isn't working, but she swears she didn't do anything! ha

I then tried disconnecting the mapped drive and connecting it again. When I browse for the drive to map, I see the HDD, then click on the folder I want to map then pops up a network error:

Windows cannot access \\myDrive\share

Error code: 0x80070043. The network name cannot be found.


Any ideas what is going on? Any suggestions is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

What type of external device is this? Is this connected directly to a computer thru a USB cable or you have this storage device connected to your router by using a network cable? Either one...have you tried unplugging the cable or turning off the Device then turn in back on?


----------



## shazzat (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi 2xg,

It is a linkstation HDD which is connected to the router. I have tried turning it off and on, unplugging it, I just keep getting the same errors. It is the sam ewhen I try from my other laptop as well.

any other ideas? Thanks for your help with this!

Shaz


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried to access the drive using an IP \\192.168.1.X\share (just an ex., you shd know the IP Address of the Storage Device). By any chance the device is not configured as DHCP, bec. that is not an advisable configuration, it should have been configured as Static?


----------

